# Rahmengrösse M6



## soniccube (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

bin heute ein M6 Grösse M gefahren. Bei meinen 186 fand ich das es eher im unteren Grenzbereich war. Knie und Lenker waren da doch eher ein Problem.

Fährt jemand von Euch ein M bei ungefähr selber Grösse wie ich ?



Greetz und einen schönen Abend    Dani


----------



## Christiaan (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nur 178cm und fahre ein M. Rahjen ist 0.5" kurzer in Oberrohr als das M3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soniccube (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Christiaan

danke für die Antwort. Wenn Du also 178 bist, wäre mir mit 186 der M Rahmen wohl definitive zu klein oder ? Bin ja probegefahren und fand ihn schon eher kritisch. Das V10 in M passt mir perfekt, ist aber auch 3-4 cm länger ( Oberrohr ).  

Eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze beim M6 Medium wäre evtl. ne option 


Gruss Dani


----------



## fx:flow (22. Oktober 2008)

du hattest das rad also schon in der entscheidenden größe unter'm hintern und fragst hier trotzdem noch? hm. für mich liest sich das, als ob dir persönlich M nicht wirklich gefiel, da bleibt doch einfach nur L. die entscheidung lässt sich doch schlecht daran festmachen, was die anderen mögen/fahren.


----------



## Christiaan (22. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht kann den Henning mal etwas sagen, der ist grosser als Ich bin, und fahrt auch ein medium M6 und ein large SS.

DH Rad muss ja wentbar bleiben


----------



## soniccube (22. Oktober 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> du hattest das rad also schon in der entscheidenden größe unter'm hintern und fragst hier trotzdem noch? hm. für mich liest sich das, als ob dir persönlich M nicht wirklich gefiel, da bleibt doch einfach nur L. die entscheidung lässt sich doch schlecht daran festmachen, was die anderen mögen/fahren.




Ich dachte mir schon das sowas kommt 
Ihr müsst verstehen dass man als "Anfänger" evtl. nicht soviel Erfahrungswerte hat und sich vor dem Kauf eines so hochwertigen 
Bikes sicher gehen will nicht die falsche Grösse zu kaufen. 
Ich fuhr diese Saison einen Gambler in Grösse L der in etwa dem L 
des M6 entspricht. Hätte gerne einfach von Leuten die meine Grösse 
haben und ein M oder L fahren ein paar meinungen dazu bevor ich bestelle.

Gruss Dani

p.s. und frag jetzt nicht wieso ich als "anfänger" ein M6 kaufen will


----------



## fx:flow (22. Oktober 2008)

soniccube schrieb:


> p.s. und frag jetzt nicht wieso ich als "anfänger" ein M6 kaufen will


wenn das geld da ist und man spaß dran hat, weshalb nich.. kontaktier mal "bachmayeah" hier bzgl deiner m6-frage.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2008)

Den Wunsch, ein M6 zu haben, kann ich gut verstehen. Nachdem was du beschrieben hast, würde ich auf L gehen. Die falsche Rahmengrösse fühlt sich ja nicht besser an, wenn andere sie gut finden.


----------



## iRider (23. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal so als Hinweis an den OP (nicht wertend verstehen):
das M6 hat eine schon sehr spezielle Geometrie mit der viele erfahrene Fahrer nicht zurecht kommen. Ich würde versuchen das Rad in der richtigen Rahmenhöhe auf einer richtigen DH-Strecke anzutesten bevor ich es kaufe. Gerade da Du gesagt hast dass Du wenig Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Bikes hast würde das Sinn machen. Evtl. gibt es ein anderes Bike das besser von der Geo zu Deinem Fahrstil passt.
Wenn die Geo passt dann ist es defintiv ein Traumrad!


----------



## soniccube (23. Oktober 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis an den OP (nicht wertend verstehen):
> das M6 hat eine schon sehr spezielle Geometrie mit der viele erfahrene Fahrer nicht zurecht kommen. Ich würde versuchen das Rad in der richtigen Rahmenhöhe auf einer richtigen DH-Strecke anzutesten bevor ich es kaufe. Gerade da Du gesagt hast dass Du wenig Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Bikes hast würde das Sinn machen. Evtl. gibt es ein anderes Bike das besser von der Geo zu Deinem Fahrstil passt.
> Wenn die Geo passt dann ist es defintiv ein Traumrad!



Hallo iRider

du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, nur sag mir wo ich ein M6 in Grösse L bei nem Händler unter realen Bedingungen testen kann ? Der einzige der in meiner Umgebung eins im Laden hat, meinte ich dürfte mich "mal draufsetzen" .... ganz tolle Nummer 
Das medium das ich gefahren bin auf der Downhillstrecke gefiell mir ganz gut, auch das V10 in Grösse M passte perfekt. Ich fuhr ja bis anhin den Gambler und der hatt fast die identische Geo ( auf dem Papier ) wie der V10.

Also, wenn jemand ein M6 in L hat und mich ne Runde fahren lassen würde 


Gruss Dani


----------



## iRider (24. Oktober 2008)

MS Racing könnte Dir da evtl. weiterhelfen. Zumindest sollten die wissen wo es ein Demorad gibt. Gibt es niemand in Deiner Nähe der ein M6 in L fährt? Bikepark?
Gerade wenn sich jemand für Räder mit extremeren Geos interessiert (Sunday, M6) rate ich immer dazu es wirklich zu testen. Ich war froh dass ich die Möglichkeit hatte die Sundays von Kumpels zu fahren denn das hat mir die Augen geöffnet. Das Bike passt einfach nicht zu meinem Fahrstil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. Oktober 2008)

also wenn du das m6 in m gefahren bist wirst du ja gemerkt haben obs zu klein ist oder ob es passt,wenns gepasst hat nimm ne m,wenns zu klein war ne l,ganz einfach eigentlich


----------



## soniccube (24. Oktober 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> also wenn du das m6 in m gefahren bist wirst du ja gemerkt haben obs zu klein ist oder ob es passt,wenns gepasst hat nimm ne m,wenns zu klein war ne l,ganz einfach eigentlich



Wenn es so wäre würd ich hier ja wohl kaum fragen oder ?


----------



## klemmi (23. November 2008)

Gibt es denn jemanden hier im Forum der ein M6 in Größe "L" hat?


----------

